# Writing files to CD RW error



## rome75 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm trying to write files to a CD RW but the comp is not allowing it for some reason. I've deleted all the files on the disc. Not sure what else to do...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

rome75 said:


> I'm trying to write files to a CD RW but the comp is not allowing it for some reason. I've deleted all the files on the disc. Not sure what else to do...


have you recorded on this disk before. Is it a CD-RW or a CD+RW try another disk see what happends


----------



## rome75 (Aug 10, 2002)

It is a CD-RW. Yes I've written to it before. I just tried writing the same file to another CD-RW and it worked just fine.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

rome75 said:


> It is a CD-RW. Yes I've written to it before. I just tried writing the same file to another CD-RW and it worked just fine.


do you get anykind of error or it just won't do anything


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Ok,got it.Firstly,I have to say that you have a misconception about RW discs.RW discs can be rewritten but first you have to erase the previous data unless you have made a multisession disc.Do as I say,download a program like Nero,PowerISO,MagicISO,etc.They have an option to erase a RW disc.Erase your disc and then try to write it with your new data.It should now be succesful.Good Luck.


----------



## rome75 (Aug 10, 2002)

When I copy and paste into the disc, I get a "files waiting to be written to CD" message (the other CD-RW never displayed this message...it just automatically wrote the file to the CD) 

I go to File -> write these files to CD. The CD writing wizard opens; wizard starts writing; error messsage pops up "cannot complete cd writing wizard..there was an error in writing process...the disc you are attempting to write may no longer be usable"


----------



## rome75 (Aug 10, 2002)

Goku-
I used Roxio Easy CD Creator to erase disc....it still didnt work after doing the full erase. Is that the same as the applications you mentioned?


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Rome75,try to understand it.The XP inbuilt CD writer is not upto the par.I have tried to write files with it but it is seldom written but very badly.If you want a CD burning application,think about Nero.It is an excellent CD burning utility and in my view,"The Ultimate CD Burner".I checked out Roxio but it doesn't look like it is trustworthy.Anyways,I won't comment on it if you want to use it.I use Nero and never had any problems.It can make audio,video,data,discs etc. and that too with High-Quality burns.Check it out here:-

http://www.nero.com/nero7/ena/index.html

You will be amazed at what it can do!I think it is a must buy but don't take this for sure.This is just my thought.If you don't like it don't purchase it.Also try it's trial so you may become accustomed to it.But think a thousand times if you want to purchase it.Good Luck.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

both nero and roxio are very good. I use roxio all the time. both are good and I have both


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

lexmarks567 said:


> both nero and roxio are very good. I use roxio all the time. both are good and I have both


No,Nero is better.Check out it's features here:-

http://www.nero.com/nero7/ena/index.html

Roxio can't stand a chance against Nero.I have tested Roxio and it is really crap for me.Contrary to you,I use Nero all the time.Nero is really the best.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I use WMP 11 and never had a problem burning cds .. my son is a Dj and has a cd burner attached to his decks .... we then make cds to send to competitions


----------



## rome75 (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks for the advice on the different CD burning software out there guys....but back to my problem.... If you scroll up and read one of my posts I mention that I was able to write to another CD-RW just fine just by copying and pasting just in Windows Explorer. Why is it that the other CD-RW is having problems??? Can these things somehow get damaged and can they be repairable??? 

Please, no more posts about trying new or different software....thank you.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

A bit carried away there 

have you tried another disc ??? It could be that one is damaged


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Blackmirror said:


> A bit carried away there
> 
> have you tried another disc ??? It could be that one is damaged


Donna he said he tried that already  go back a re-read the whole thread.

is the disk dirty or scrached. IMO it could be damaged.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

It can be that the disc might have got corrupted due to ufavourable conditions.As lexmarks567 said check the disc surface for scratches,stains or any other corrupting material.If the corruption is on a large surface and can be seen from a distance,then forget it because the disc is corrupted beyond repair.It would be a better choice to buy a new disc for the above condition.But if you are sure that the disc is clean and corruption free,then do this:-

1)Insert your CD in the CD ROM.
2)Open "My Computer".
3)Right click your CD drive and click properties.
4)It will now show you a pie chart.If it shows 0 bytes free and 0 bytes used,then the disc is not properly erased.Use the following method to erase the disc.

Go here:-

http://www.download.com/PowerISO/300...=uo&tag=button

Download PowerISO and install it.In the end associate it with every file type,it lists.Start the program and ignore the registration nag.Now you will get a screen like the one I have attached.Now to erase the disc,do the following:-

1)Insert your "empty" CD in the CD ROM.
2)Open PowerISO.
3)On the top,you will see an icon written "Burn".
4)Click on it.
5)You will get another screen with three options in the bottom which will be "Erase","Burn" and "Exit".
6)Choose the "Erase" option and it will start erasing the disc.
7)Try ro reburn the disc.

If you are succesful then good but if you are still unsuccesful,I am unable to resolve your problem.Please keep this thread updated so that we may come to know of your status.Good Luck.


----------



## rome75 (Aug 10, 2002)

After I right-click it says 0 bytes of used space and 659 MB of free space.

The surface of the disk looks just fine.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Yes,now you can write to the disc.Try to do so and report back here.I will be waiting.Good Luck.


----------

